# atlas micro jacker?



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I've got one and love it. The unit is quick, quiet, self contained, well built. Most of all it isn't overly expensive either. Just a note though, it is my first jack plate and do not have others to compare it to.










I don't have any better pictures, will take some this weekend.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah thats about where im at with it ive got a manual but id like to go hydraulic and but i dont wanna break the bank either
id like to find somone whos had theirs a few years

how long have you had yours Gramps?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I have had mine for just about a year now. As an interesting note, CMC and TH Marine appear to have merged. 

The pumps used in CMC PT-35 / TH trim & tilt units look very similar to the MicroJacker. If the pump is indeed the same, I have no worries about durability, the PT-35 units have been around a long while. http://www.boatownersworld.com/CMC/pt-35.htm

Check out that link, the wiring harness for the TH Marine T&T unit is identical to my JP harness. Look at the pump/ram bodies, design, materials, etc.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah i was reading an article on that earlier it said that atlas had bought CMC, TH marine, and another company - id be willing to bet youre right that the cmc shares the actuator with all of them.... it make good business sense since it would reduce the need to build multiple actuators and if what your saying about longevity is true im almost certain they ARE the same

i found that website already thanks though - the killer for buying from them is $65 in shipping.... bass pro has em for 650 and theyre right across the street from my house lol


----------



## snookmaster1 (Dec 14, 2008)

I've had mine now on my Eastcape Caimen  for a little over a year without any issues. It's lightweight and quick. I also had the CMC jack plate on my previous boat and i  also have the Bob's  hydrolic jackplate on my Pathfinder. The Atlas is much lighter and doesn't require any pumps to be installed in the boat. I definatly recomend it.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

thanks snook 
anybody had theirs for say two or three years?
i do like that its one compact unit on my boat storage is at a premium especially under the console
i still cant for the life of me figure out why theyd put the pump in the boat and not on the jackplate itself.... its always been back there on outboard power trims right? seems like itd be logical to have some sorta modified trim and tilt system like the outboard and the atlas has?

how much of a difference will it make on a boat in the "time to plane" area??


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I spoke with some marine fisheries officers that run the standard atlas jp's on their boats. They said they have been running them for 3 years at this point with zero issues. 

I've been looking into the atlas micros since talking with gramps about his. I saw that they came on the market around November of 2010, so you probably won't find anyone that's had one for more than a year.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

well knowing that i guess not lol thanks for the heads up


----------



## THMarineteam (Apr 9, 2014)

The ATLAS Micro now has an upgraded rating for outboards up to 115 horsepower and 400 lbs.  Several small boat and skiff manufacturers using them for some time now.  You can see details: http://www.thmarine.com/products/Outboard-Jack-Plates/Hydraulic-Jack-Plates/ATLAS-hydraulic-jack-plates/Atlas-Micro-Jacker


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Love mine. Best jack plate on the market for a skiff IMO. I have had mine about 2 years with zero issues.


----------



## Qman (Feb 10, 2007)

I've run mine over a year on my g3 tunnel 1756 love it. Had a manual plate before and glad I switched.


----------



## SkinnyNaCIH2O (Feb 3, 2014)

Guess I will be the voice of decent on this one. Mine cracked after about a year & I know of two other folks with same problem. Tends to crack on rear slots where bolts travel due to lack of grease fittings and need to constantly adjust lock nuts to keep washers finger tight per Atlas. This is hard to accomplish due to the load changing depending on height and I found virtually impossible.

I will say that Atlas sent a new JP right away and explained why it cracked.

Currently having another boat built and going with Bobs JP even though heavier and cost more. #pieceofmind


----------



## John Smiechowski (Apr 11, 2020)

levip said:


> anybody have one ? how do you like it?


I would like to get one for my boat .


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Holy thread resurrection. OP was 2012, previous last post 2014. The micro jacker has been redesigned since the 2014 post...


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Just make sure all the washers at roll pins can be spun by hand or it will blow fuses and and actuator as it binds


----------



## andy race (Jan 15, 2018)

Charles Hadley said:


> Just make sure all the washers at roll pins can be spun by hand or it will blow fuses and and actuator as it binds


I think mine is close to 5 years old and gets a lot of use, about 2 months ago i noticed when i jacked up my motor all the way to the limit the motor would cock to the right about a 1/2 in. when i got home to inspect i found one of the slide bolts/nut had come loose and stripped out the threads. I took the plate apart and was about to try a helicoil but they have a little tab that would be a problem as these are through bolts so i welded the hole shut, drilled and re tapped, that's when i noticed the factory bolts were not long enough to get much bite into the nylon nut, they barely touched the nylon, these nuts are thin like jam nuts with the nylon. I bought new bolts about an inch longer and cut them down to about about 1/16 longer than the factory bolts to get deeper into the nylon, the bolts i cut are actually even with the nylon now. as stated above you need to be sure the washers and bushings spin, when i had mine apart i polished up the slide track with a dremel tool. Glad this thread came up, going out to check these bolts now.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just get Bob's then you don't have to ask


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Atlas came on skiff when I had it built,when it fails I will evaluate replacing with Bob's at that time


----------

